# The Zone



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Do your fur babies ever get in "The Zone"? 

Definition of "The Zone": fur baby gets so rambunctious no matter what you do or say they do not listen. They will do behaviors they normally would not do such as play tug of war with your hair, clothes, arms, hands, or legs (aka attack you; in a playful way of course). 

This only happens at night and sometimes in the morning after a good nights sleep. The problem is Laci gets a little too rough and bites pretty hard when she gets in "The Zone". I literaly have to run to my bed for safety when she gets in The Zone She is almost 8 months old. Will this pass? 

Hers good, except for when hers bad


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What's funny is my Maltese do this, but not my Yorkies! My Maltese will act that way when excited! They're 4 and almost 2!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Every morning and at the end of the day -zoomies!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sissy does this! She starts biting like a little puppy and zooming around in my lap!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, Polly will pull my hair and then has poop necklaces:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I have to stay still and quiet until she calms down.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella does this too...and she is almost 3 lol! Her favorite thing to do is to stand beside me and just start barking like a maniac at me. She nips, zips around and acts all crazy. Ignoring her when she gets too out of hand is the only thing that works...oh and prayers  lol.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Almost every evening Lily does zoomies when overtired--repeatedly running in a big circle and then returning to me after each circle with a little playful growl and a repeated behavior (it might be nudging my knee with her nose, touching a toy that is near met, etc.), then she runs the circle again.

If I manage to grab her when she is doing one of the circles she immediately cuddles in my arms, exhausted, and that is it for the zoomies for that day. 

Never had a dog do this before her. She is my first Maltese.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Every day LOL and my husband cause it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

YESSS, especially when its raining or the wind is blowing outside! If I'm really trying to settle her down, the only thing to do is walk away...otherwise I encourage her and enjoy the show! 

We now have the "go" command and she'll do zoomies around the yard. My husband saw it for the first time yesterday and died laughing.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine does the running in circles every evening. We call it the crazy dog thing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My boys are full of it usually twice a day like this but they always listen when I tell them to calm it down.


----------

